# Multimedia Notebook bis 600 Euro



## redbull320 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo dies is leider mein zweiter Thread aber im ertsen ging es noch um Netbooks, aber ich habe mich umentschieden zu nem notebook, 
da mir doch etwas mehr geld zur verfügung steht..


Voraussetzungen:

Leise, Nicht heiß, relativ schneller Prozi, COD2 sollte laufen (wenn auch nur mit minimal Details), gut aussehen.

habe hier mal ein Paar rausgesucht könnt ihr mir sagen welches von denen ihr mir wiso empfehlt?

Acer Aspire 5739G-654G32MN, GeForce GT240M

ASUS X5DAB-SX070V


MSI EX623GS-T3443VHP (0016742-SKU11)

Packard Bell EasyNote TJ61-RB-011 (LX.BFC0X.003)

Samsung R522 Aura T6500 Arell (NP-R522-JS04DE)

Toshiba Satellite L500-131 (PSLJ3E-011005GR)


oder gibt es auch besser in der preisklasse ( Preis / Leistung ) kann auch leicht über 600 euro gehen, aber nur wenn ein großer unterschied besteht..


Bin für jede Antwort Dankbaar.

Greez 

redbull


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2009)

ich würde das samsung nehmen. beim packard bell ist die grafiklösung wirklich SEHR schwach, bei den anderen ist sie für den preis sogar recht gut, beim samsung hast du ne "mittelgute" karte, die aber für CoD2 locker reichen wird, sofern du damit wirklich den WK2-shooter meinst und nicht das ganz neue Modern Warfare 2. Das Samsung dürfte auch sonst rein qualitativ daher etwas besser sein als die anderen notebooks, die für den preis sogar noch eine recht gute graka haben - die müssen ja dann woanders sparen. 

eine 4570 für 500€ oder ne 240m oder 4650 unter 600€ ist halt auf "maximal mögliche grafikleistung zu dem preis" ausgelegt.


mit dem samsung könntest du auch trotzdem ein paar _relativ _neue spiele spielen, wenn es sein muss. so was wie Civilization 4, quake 4, oblivion und ähnlich läuft da "sogar" noch.

für CoD2 würde rein theoretisch sogar die allerschlechteste aktuelle grafiklösung reichen, rein von der leistung her, aber da die nicht zum spielen gedacht sind, könnte es treiberseitig probleme geben - ich hab CoD2 bei 2 freunden auch nach 2 stunden rumprobieren nicht zum laufen bringen können auf nem intel-onboardchip, obwohl man online leute findet, die es mit dem gleichen chip spielen konnten. daher würd ich dann zur sicherheit doch ne "richtige" karte nehmen, auch wenn nicht die beste für den preis ist.


----------



## AchtBit (30. Dezember 2009)

Musst auch schon mal entscheiden wo deine Schwerpunkte liegen.

Zum Acer:

Mit dem Ding bist so mobil wie gar nicht 6Zellen und 2,5 std Laufzeit ist ein Witz.

Minimal sollte ein Notebook schon 3,5 Std bieten.

Nach welchen Kriterien entscheidest du eigentlich.

Die CPU ist eine leicht abgespeckte c2d penryn Variante. Was fehlt weis ich nicht weil mich o2 grad auf 30kbit bremst. Reicht grad zum posten. Soweit ich mich erinnere fehlte den ungeraden Nummern 6300, 6500, 7300 eine Prefetch Einheit(evntl auch Cache Sram) so dass nur der smart cache verwendet werden kann.

Bis auf die Cache grösse und den Verbrauch identisch mit meiner neuer mobile cpu, ebenfalls penryn. Nur auf small package geshrinkt als ultra low energie sample. Hat aber vollen Cache 3mb, und ausser eine fehlende Prefetch Einheit wurde noch die Vpro Extension deaktiviert. 

Zum Asus:

der Athlon ist die schlimmste Krücke nach den Atoms auf dem mobilen Markt. nuff said

MSI:

Technik veraltet. CPU. Low Klasse. Kommt direkt nach der Sellerie Klasse. Diverse Extentions deaktiviert. Cacheverbindung getrennt, brute force Technik. Leistung zum Zocken ok. Aber das NB ist zu alt.

PP EasyN:

siehe Asus:

Samsung:

Graka mit gutem Power Managment. Leisung 3d ist im unteren Drittel anzusiedeln. Gute Grafik wenn die CPu dazu passt. In dem Fall. Ein Witz. Der fette Dualcore ist einfach völlig neben der Verhältnismässigkeit fehlplatziert. Hier wäre ein dual Core Sellerie mehr als genuch. 

Toshiba

Rofl....Toshiba Home Page. Zitat 'Derzeit ist keine max. Akku Laufzeit unter Win7/Vista bekannt' 

Ich hau mich gleich wech.Das Ding gibts doch schon länger. Ich schätz Mobilität ist hier nur von der HD4560 Mobility zu erwarten.


Hast afaik nichts Gescheites ausgesucht.


----------



## redbull320 (30. Dezember 2009)

okeee dankeschöön, könnt ihr mir vllt bessere bis 600€ empfehlen??

Greez


----------



## AchtBit (30. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht so O2 will und wenn du sagst was genau es eigentlich können soll und wo seine Schwerpunkte liegen sollen.


----------



## mattinator (30. Dezember 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Hast afaik nichts Gescheites ausgesucht.



Sehr schön analysiert, das hilft *redbull320* aber nicht wirklich weiter.



redbull320 schrieb:


> okeee dankeschöön, könnt ihr mir vllt bessere bis 600€ empfehlen??



Da musst Du Deine Nutzungsbedingungen wahrscheinlich noch etwas genauer definieren. Ich mach mal einen Ansatz über Parametrisierung bei Geizhals.at:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb15w&bpmax=600&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=1200_16%3A9~28_2000~85_15~85_15.4~85_15.5~85_15.6~29_Core%202%20Duo~29_Pentium%20Dual-Core~884_ATI%20%28dediziert%29~884_NVIDIA%20%28dediziert%29~12_3072&sort=p
Bleiben noch einige übrig. Vielleicht kannst Du die Auswahl mit den vorgegebenen Parametern noch ein wenig einschränken und der Rest ist "Fußarbeit", Sortierung nach Bewertung wäre z.B. auch ganz hilfreich. Hier habe ich noch ein paar gute Tests gefunden: Notebooks Tests, Tipps und News rund um Laptops auf notebookjournal.de .


----------



## >ExX< (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi, schau mal unten am Post-Ende
Ich hab nämlich das Asus X5DAB-SX070V
Also CoD2 kann ich auf Direct x7 auf 1366x768 mit 4 fach Anti-Aliasing alles auf komplett high zocken, dann hab ich noch so 70 fps, leise ist das Notebook, die CPU erhitzt sich beim zocken auf ~80 bis 83 Grad bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 21 Grad.
Allerdings, wenn ich auf Direct x9 spiele, kann ich bei jedem Spiel die Settings einstellen wie ich will, die FPS Rate liegt dann immer bei ca 23 fps, wobei ich da nich sagen kann woran es liegt, vielleicht kann mir da ja einer helfen???
Kann auch sein das es an Vista liegt oder so.
Qualitativ ist das Notebook aller erste Sahne, wenn du W-Lan aus hast, hält der Laptop etwa 2.5 Stunden, wenn W-LAN an ist, hält der Akku etwa 1,75 Stunden.
Vielleicht kann mir ja auch jemand mit dem fps Problem helfen, das Problem tritt bei allen Spielen auf die ich bis jetzt drauf hatte: Colin McRae Dirt 1, GTA San Andreas, CoD2 (aber nur bei Direct X9)


----------



## redbull320 (31. Dezember 2009)

hi,

danke erstmal.

also beim notebook lege ich wert darauf das es schnell is also das ich nich ewig warten muss bis sich was öffnet, dann sollte das einigermaßen gametauglich sein, da ich wie gesagt manchmal cod o.ä. mit freunden zocken möchte..

wichtig is noch das er nich zu laut und zu heiß wird, und das er ein paar kleine extras hat.. und es sollte qualität sein

hoffe mal das is in der preisklasse machbar, wenn nich nehmt die extras  und die qualität weg ^^

greez
redbull


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2009)

redbull320 schrieb:


> okeee dankeschöön, könnt ihr mir vllt bessere bis 600€ empfehlen??
> 
> Greez


 
wozu? das samsung ist doch gut. ^^  ich versteh den einwand von achtbit da auch nicht. was schadet eine gute CPU denn? es geht ja hier eben NICHT um die bestmögliche gamingpower, und ne gute CPU kann man in vielen situationen auch außerhalb von gaming brauchen, wo die graka null rolle spielt....

oder meintest du jetzt etwa doch, dass Modern Warfare 2 drauf laufen soll und nicht nur CoD2 ?


----------



## AchtBit (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ja auch nur das Verhältnis von Rechenpower zu Grafikpower bemängelt. Ansonsten ist das Notebook noch das beste von den oben gelisteten. 

Ich würd halt auch drauf achten, wenn schon neues Notebook dann auch mit aktueller HW und nicht irgendwelche Technik älter als max 6 Monate.

Ausserdem würd ich immer gucken ob die CPU Termal Monitor Technolgie unterstützt. Gerade im Mobile Sektor ein bedeutendes Merkmal.

Edit: aber so wie ich darfsts auch nicht machen. Ich will immer genau das haben wo letztendlich Probleme bei der Beschaffung entstehn. grmff


----------



## redbull320 (31. Dezember 2009)

hi, dankee

ehmm ich meine damit das alte normale cod xD

 Gibt es noch bessere alternatieven die in der preisklasse des samsungs liegen??

greez


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2009)

naja, da gibt es massenhaft auswahl, da würden dann oft auch dinge entscheiden, die DIR vlt. wichtig sind, zb ob es bluetooth haben muss, oder wenn ein book eine größere festplatte hat usw. 

du könntest aber auch etwas weniger ausgeben und dieses samsung nehmen: Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Sinks  so weit ich sehe, ist der einzige unterschied, dass das teurere ein LED-backlight display hat. 

oder vlt. auch dieses lenovo für 500€: Notebooks LENOVO G550 mit Windows 7 DVD!  die grafikkarte ist ähnlich, manchmal etwas schwächer als ne 4330, würde aber für CoD2 immer noch locker reichen. 



@Achtbit: "_Ich hab ja auch nur das Verhältnis von Rechenpower zu Grafikpower bemängelt_. " dann müßtest du ja JEDES notebook mit ner schlechteren GPU als ner AMD 43xx  , aber besserer CPU als nem singlecore bemängeln wegen der "zu starken" CPU


----------



## redbull320 (31. Dezember 2009)

okeee danke..

ehmmm wiso erzählt hier keiner was von dem toshiba, ich habe des öfteren gelesen das  diese satellite serie so toll sein soll?!

OKEE dann muss ich mir mal was raussuchen,

aber könntet ihr mir bitte sagen, worauf ich achten sollte? also welche cpu oder gpu ich nehmen und welche ich meiden soll, dann vllt i.welche anderen merkmale wie akku oder display?

danke

redbull


----------



## AchtBit (31. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Achtbit: "_Ich hab ja auch nur das Verhältnis von Rechenpower zu Grafikpower bemängelt_. " dann müßtest du ja JEDES notebook mit ner schlechteren GPU als ner AMD 43xx , aber besserer CPU als nem singlecore bemängeln wegen der "zu starken" CPU


 
Da hast auch wieder Recht. Ich bin schon zu sehr auf mein Einsatzgebiet, Mobiles Multimedia, festgefahren.

Es gibt aber schon echt haarstäubende Kombinationen.

Hast Du das mit dem dedizierten GDDR3 zu DDR3 Speicher, für mobile Radeon 4xxx GPUs, gelesen. DDR3 ist billiger bietet aber nur eine 16Bit Anbindung, derweil GDDR3 32bit angebunden ist. Jedoch kann man zum günstigeren Preis doppelt soviel DDR3 verbauen um den Speicher - Bus zu füttern. Wirkt gleichzeitig als Marketing Effekt 1gb anstelle von 512mb. Der Witz daran ist aber insgesamt aufgrund der 16bit Granulierung langsamer. 

Oh man, denen fällt doch echt nur Mist ein. Die schaffens nochj Kacke zu vergolden , wenns so weiter geht.


----------



## redbull320 (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke danke, werde mir nochmal alles durchlöesen und mal hier wieder ein paar reinstellen..



redbull320 schrieb:


> okeee danke..
> 
> ehmmm wiso erzählt hier keiner was von dem toshiba, ich habe des öfteren gelesen das  diese satellite serie so toll sein soll?!
> 
> l



@mattinator: du hast mir bei geizhals was zsm gestellt, da ist ATI & Nvidia (dediziert) angeklickt, was is das genau?



redbull320 schrieb:


> aber könntet ihr mir bitte sagen, worauf ich achten sollte? also welche cpu oder gpu ich nehmen und welche ich meiden soll, dann vllt i.welche anderen merkmale wie akku oder display?l




EDIT:

Habe hier mal ein Paar rausgesucht, was haltet ihr davon am besten? gibt es vllt eine seite wo man die übersichtlich vergleichen kann?

WARENKORB KLICK


Laute DIESER seite hat das Toshiba eine um längen bessere Gara als das samsung, was pricht denn für das samsung? sie sind ja beie gleich teuer..

Greez und Danke


----------



## AchtBit (31. Dezember 2009)

Das hast Mobilität gegen Grafikleistung stehen. 

Die NV langt mit 23W richtig zu und verheizt demnach mehr als 3x soviel Akkuzellstoff wie die ATI mit 7W-

Nur 3 mal so schnell ist sie nicht 

Mir wäre das sogar als Hyprid Lösung zu viel. Ich hab mich für den stromsparenden g210m Chip(14W) entschieden, da mein Notebook Hybrid Grafik einsetzt.

Also das Toschi wäre mir klar, zu nah am Lapdesktop.
 Pass auf die Speicheranbindung auf. DDR3 anstelle von GDDR3 bringt bis zu 20% Leistungs Einbruch. Auch keine GDDR2 Bestücking akzeptieren.


Fur die ATI spricht auch noch das super Power und Thermal Management. Ähnlich wie beim C2D wird der Lüfter auch per Takt (Abwäreme) geregelt.

Dazwischen kannst auch noch die nV 210m GPU wählen. Ohne Hyprid zwar auch nicht grad die mobile Lösung aber doch deutlich besser.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2009)

das samsung MÜSSTE halt irgendwelche anderen vorteil haben, wenn es bei gleichem preis ne schlechtere = preiswertere karte hat. akkulaufzeit, verarbeitung, display...

das toshiba hab ich nie erwähnt, weil du ja nicht "bestmögliche spielepower bis 600€" gesucht hast, sondern laut deinen angaben nur CoD2 drauf laufen muss. und dafür brauchst du definitiv keine karte besser als eine 4330 oder 105m. das wäre einfach nur unsinnig, außer du willst DOCH vlt. mal neuere spiele zocken.

da reicht das eine 550€ samsung oder auch das 500€ lenovo zB völlig aus, welches ich auch oben schon nannte. für DEINE zwecke wäre mehr zu bezahlen einfach rausgeschmissenes geld.


----------



## redbull320 (31. Dezember 2009)

aLso,

wenn ich mehr gamingpower haben will aber weniger Komfort dann soll ich das Toshiba nehmen,

wenn ich mehr Mobilität aber weniger GamingLeistung dann soll ich das samsung nehmen.. (habe zwei welches soll ch nehemn das 522 Aura T6500 Arell oder das R522 Aura T6400 Sinks is der 50 euro unterschied gerrechtfertigt?

Könnt ihr mir vllt jeweils die Vor und nachteile der Notebooks aufzählen?

Danke und guten Rutsch

Greez

EDIT:

sieht man zwischen den displays einen großen unterschied, das smsung hat LED backlight und das toshiba nicht!?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2010)

LED ist halt die modernere variante, auch stromsparender. an sich auch besser, aber wenn es  ein "schlechtes" LED ist, wäre ein durchschnittliches normales display halt besser 

ansonsten wurde doch schon alles gesagt. samsung besserer akku, wahrsch. auch verarbeitung. toshiba bessere graka. andere unterschiese wie festplattengröße, bluetooth, anzahl USB usw. kannst du ja selber sehen.

bei den zwei samsung hat das teurere halt LED und eine bessere CPU, aber der unterschied ist kaum der rede wert.


----------



## redbull320 (1. Januar 2010)

THX also das heißt das samsung für 549 euro nehemn?

könnt ihr was zu dem notebook sagen? is das besser?

greez


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2010)

laut DEINER beschreibung würd ICH eher das samsung nehmen.


das asus hat 17zoll, ist dir das nicht zu groß? die CPU ist schlechter, due grafikkarte besser, aber wie gesagt: ne 4330 reicht mehr als locker für CoD2.


----------



## redbull320 (1. Januar 2010)

Also dir Displaygröße is mir relativ eqaL 

Wie gesagt:



redbull320 schrieb:


> also beim notebook lege ich wert darauf das es schnell is also das ich nich ewig warten muss bis sich was öffnet, dann sollte das einigermaßen gametauglich sein, da ich wie gesagt manchmal cod o.ä. mit freunden zocken möchte..
> 
> wichtig is noch das er nich zu laut und zu heiß wird, und das er ein paar kleine extras hat.. und es sollte qualität sein




VLlt gibt es noch andere Bessere empfehlungen wenn nich dann kauf ich mir das..



redbull320 schrieb:


> THX also das heißt das samsung für 549 euro nehemn?




Greez


----------



## redbull320 (3. Januar 2010)

redbull320 schrieb:


> Also dir Displaygröße is mir relativ eqaL
> 
> Wie gesagt:
> 
> VLlt gibt es noch andere Bessere empfehlungen wenn nich dann kauf ich mir das..






Na toll das für 649 wurde ausm sortiment genommen 

TOLL ...

GREEZ


----------



## >ExX< (4. Januar 2010)

Oh man, das is schlecht, aber das wirds wohl noch wo anders geben


----------



## redbull320 (4. Januar 2010)

leider ist das billigste dann 599 euro .. Dann kann ich gleich das bessere für den selben preis kaufen,

Habe mal notebooksbilliger angeschrienen, ob die es wieder reinbekommen.

Greez


----------



## >ExX< (4. Januar 2010)

Jo, sag uns Bescheid wenn die von notebooksbilliger geschrieben haben !


----------



## redbull320 (4. Januar 2010)

hay,

ja mach ich,

emm habe noch eins gefunden dieses Acer Aspire 5739G-664G32MN, GeForce GT240M, Windows Vista Home Premium (LX.PGM0X.004) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  das scheint ja das samsung in allen punkten zu übertreffen, kann da wer was zu sagen..

dankee


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2010)

ja, das ist besser von der spieleleistung als das samsung - aber dann kannst du auch das sogar preiswertere toshiba nehmen, das vorher nicht genannt wurde, weil es laut deiner beschreibung viel zu übertriben wäre (das acer btw auch): Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L500-131*HD4650*  das toshiba wäre nochmal ein bisschen stärker als das acer.


----------



## redbull320 (4. Januar 2010)

danke,

Aber das etwas teurere acer soll ja in der verarbeitung akkulaufzeit etc besser dein. Oder?
Greez


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2010)

ich glaub die tun sich nicht viel. bei notebooksbilliger.de steht ganz unten meist die akkudauer *laut hersteller*, gilt halt für den optimalfall bei wenig last.


----------



## redbull320 (4. Januar 2010)

alles klaa dankee 

das hat ir notebooksbilliger geantwortet:



> Bedauerlicherweise erhalten wir von diesem Produkt keine Geräte mehr.
> Es tut mir leid das ich Ihnen keine positive Nachricht übermitteln konnte.



hmm naja schaade

Greez


----------

